# Autotrail Cheyenne 740s



## 109835 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all,

New to this group and pretty new to MHs - have hired a Swift Sundance to 'try out the lifestyle'. We are now comitted to taking to the road, but in what? We rather fancy the Autotrail Cheyenne 740s low-line (there are only two of us) but would miss a garage. Has anyone any experience of this model? If so, what suggestions would you give re spec etc? Do you know of any similar twin fixed bed MHs?

Regards

Baznjan


----------



## 109835 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Autotrail 740s*

Surely someone out there has a fixed twin - if not a 740s? :roll:

Ok, what about a fixed double with a garage?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

You could have a look at the Cheyenne 696G or the Autocruise Starblazer, thats the best thing i can do.

Best regards
Broom


----------

